# Ladies BIG O..



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Ladies, So is it relatively easy for you to have an orgasm without making a sound or increase your breathing?
I swear my wife does this and I cannot ever figure out if she did or didn't. I ask and then she gets mad... who cares and why would you not want to tell me. ??
I don't get it.


----------



## bellamaxjoy (Oct 27, 2011)

Um no ibreath different and we will just say he knows.


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

discouraged1 said:


> Ladies, So is it relatively easy for you to have an orgasm without making a sound or increase your breathing?
> I swear my wife does this and I cannot ever figure out if she did or didn't. I ask and then she gets mad... who cares and why would you not want to tell me. ??
> I don't get it.


My wife is somewhat similar to yours. She isn't really a screamer, moaner, or much of a heavy breather neither. Once she's real close to the O, she might let out a couple of soft moans, if its _real_ good, but that's it. Other than that, she's quite silent.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My hubby sometimes has a hard time telling, but it's the opposite problem - I am noisy and breathing hard anyway.

Trying to be quiet is super hard for me, but it can be done if I HAVE to.

I can't understand how her breathing could stay the same though. When someone is turned on, they breathe harder. It's physiological.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Easy? No way. Possible? Yes....well at least to stay quiet anyways. Like Hope said, if I have to I'll stay quiet but my breathing will still be outta control, even quiet. But maybe your wife is just wired differently and it's just how she works. 

But if you ask and she gets mad then....she could be faking it.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

My wife is quiet when she has to be, but it is really hard for her.:smthumbup:


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Dude, I'd be much more alarmed by the fact that she seems antagonistic that you want to know. I think a woman having a real orgasm is prone to want her man to know, if he needs extra cues. I know with my wife I LOVE to hear her say "I'm cummin", and so she says it because she knows it gets me off. 

There is nothing wrong whatsoever with you wanting more of a cue.


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> No way. I have to stuff my fist in my mouth and reach for an oxygen tank.


WOW! Now that is a visual.. Ha.


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Very true. You can have an excellent O and do it quietly. But her getting mad when you ask is strange and should raise a red flag.


Yeah I really don't get why she gets bent out of shape when I ask. It is really a turn off for me and some sort of hangup on her end. She won't tell me why of course as always. Walls up.


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

SepticChange said:


> Easy? No way. Possible? Yes....well at least to stay quiet anyways. Like Hope said, if I have to I'll stay quiet but my breathing will still be outta control, even quiet. But maybe your wife is just wired differently and it's just how she works.
> 
> But if you ask and she gets mad then....she could be faking it.


I wouldn't know if she did fake it, can't tell when she does have an orgasm. I try but most of the time have no idea.


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

Perhaps try another avenue. If this is intercourse, attempt oral or encourage self-stimulation and compare.


----------



## Jeff/BC (Apr 1, 2012)

discouraged1 said:


> Yeah I really don't get why she gets bent out of shape when I ask.


I know you are "discouraged", but I'm hearing a lot of hostility from you even through text. 

I have no idea what's going on, but what I do know is that if you ask the person who loves you a question ... a real question... not an accusation framed as a question, and that person refuses to answer, then there are serious issues. She's hiding herself from you. Why?


----------



## LemonLime (Mar 20, 2012)

She is faking it.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah I can tell by keeping on my wife's skin. Really doesn't matter where: back, sides, stomach, etc. I can feel just the slightest change in her skin, it stiffens (even when her body may or may not). Then I know it's about to happen.

You have to keep at least one hand gently on her because the light touch helps to detect how her skin is reacting.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Hi discouraged ~

I think at this point I would not continue to ask your wife if she had an orgasm. If you have something of a fractured relationship, then she may simply not be willing to share or may feel pressured or may feel like you are always needing validation and it turns her off. Could be any number of things that causes her to react so negatively.

Instead, simply immerse yourself as best you can in the moment of sex. Observe her and her reactions.

Some women are screamers, some women are dreamers when they have an O.

But, there are often tell-tale physical signs if you observe closely enough. Increased respiration, perspiration, vaginal contractions, muscle stiffness/twitches can be some of the signs. My H can FEEL the contractions when they happen - it also helps that my legs stiffen and my toes
twitch. 

You know how they say that a person's orgasm is their own responsibility? That always used to irritate me a bit until I realized that you DO have to own your own O ... if you want an O and you want things to be pleasurable not just for your partner but yourself, then you have to be willing to let your partner know the things that help you along, or be willing to help yourself along.

So, don't take it all on yourself if she doesn't O or is belligerent about sharing. SHE has to be willing to work with you and has to be willing to pursue one.

Best wishes.


----------



## nxs450 (Apr 17, 2012)

I know from what my wife tells me and my experiances, if you are able to breath good, and let it all out. The orgasms are a lot more intense! A LOT MORE! 
Try to talk to her about it and let her know it is normal to let it out, and not so much to hold it in. Also explain how it makes them more intense, and easier to climax. Both of you look it up and read about it together! There you go, sounds simple but she may have some issues as to why she is not vocal. Just assure her while working on it, and don't ever make her feel silly or anything else.

Good luck~


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Jeff/BC said:


> I know you are "discouraged", but I'm hearing a lot of hostility from you even through text.
> 
> I have no idea what's going on, but what I do know is that if you ask the person who loves you a question ... a real question... not an accusation framed as a question, and that person refuses to answer, then there are serious issues. She's hiding herself from you. Why?


She has always been like this... it's like a "wall" she has up. Never let's her guard down.


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Enchantment said:


> Hi discouraged ~
> 
> I think at this point I would not continue to ask your wife if she had an orgasm. If you have something of a fractured relationship, then she may simply not be willing to share or may feel pressured or may feel like you are always needing validation and it turns her off. Could be any number of things that causes her to react so negatively.
> 
> ...


You are right... I guess I want her to have an "O" more than she does most of the time!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> No way. I have to stuff my fist in my mouth and reach for an oxygen tank.


kinda like the girl on porkeys when he stuffed a sock in her mouth as he was banging her in the locker rm.:smthumbup:


I love a screamer what an ego boost!!!!!!!


----------

